# Unknown 4-Jaw Chuck



## alexf (21 Sep 2008)

I have a 4-Jaw chuck but dont know the make and I would like to purchase some new jaws for it. I found the owner's manual but it was no help identifying it. The model is a KP96 4-Jaw but there is no makers name or a list of accessories. Does anyone know this model and can jaws from another make fit it.


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Sep 2008)

Can you powst a picture of it. There are a lot of people here using differnet chucks but it would be easier to help if we saw it

Pete


----------



## alexf (21 Sep 2008)

I will try
photo1,





photo2,




photo3,





hope this helps


----------



## alexf (21 Sep 2008)

Sorry, forgot to say, as far as I can see this evening the screws holding the jaws are 18mm apart


----------



## boysie39 (21 Sep 2008)

Alexf. I think if you were to check with Rutlands (01629815518) or rutlands.co.uk. they may be able to help you with it. It's very like one I bought from them


Admin. I hope its all right to give this info. I have no dealings with them only as a customer.
REgards Boysie


----------



## bwlossie (23 Sep 2008)

Looks very much like a Fox FX4000. I have one, bought from Poolewood.


----------



## bwlossie (3 Oct 2008)

Hi Alexf, 
I have just bought a Dakota chuck from Rutlands, on offer at the moment. 
It too had KP96 on the box and it is indeed the same as my Fox FX4000. 
Seems to be another instance of one chuck badged for various suppliers.


----------



## dickm (3 Oct 2008)

bwlossie":16rtto5e said:


> Hi Alexf,
> I have just bought a Dakota chuck from Rutlands, on offer at the moment.
> [...]
> Seems to be another instance of one chuck badged for various suppliers.


But does it run true? (see comment in another thread)


----------



## bwlossie (4 Oct 2008)

It seems to be true at the moment. It is certainly better than a thread adapter I bought for another chuck [not used very often so not too concerned]


----------



## ianstaley (20 Jan 2014)

Hi I also have one of these chucks, does anyone know the thread size and tpi please?


----------



## RogerP (20 Jan 2014)

ianstaley":3ilqf41w said:


> Hi I also have one of these chucks, does anyone know the thread size and tpi please?


This is a 6 year old thread. You may do better starting a new one to ask your question.


----------

